# Oh to have goats in milk again.



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's so nice to be milking more than one goat again!

Got about 2 1/2 to 3 cups from one side on Xcell. The kids are milking the other side. lol

4 cups from Ghost and thats with her single kid still on her 24/7

1 cup from Charity. Going to dry her up soon. 

And Dorcas is such a pain on the milking stand I am letting her kids on her 24/7 until I need to wean them. 

Mmm, going to make yogurt soon, and some ice cream. Oh and I am going to try making soap soon. Ghost's milk is going to be great for making butter. :wahoo: Can you tell I'm excited!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm just drying off my third doe who is due to kid in May. I am having such a hard time making myself not milk her all the way out because I WANT THAT MILK!!!! I'm going to be without for probably over a month... I think I'm going to throw myself a pity party. :tears:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh jealous!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, if Angie is anything like Xcell to milk then your going to be swimming in it to soon enough. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

one month, 3 weeks, 1 day :wahoo:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I looove fresh goats milk!  I wish I had a doe I could milk right now... * taste buds craving goat milk* :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am lucky enough to have a retired girl thats still in milk.....and doing pretty well with what she gives. :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

6 cups from Ghost today!!! :shocked: :shocked: 

Sorry, don't mean to rub it in, but WOW! It is so fun to milk those huge teats. No work involved. lol


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Yea Yea Yea. Just rub it in. Tilly has such tiny teats that I have to use 2 fingers. I don't get much since I am leaving the babies on her. I am hoping they will get larger as these are a pain. When I learned to milk, that doe had HUGE hand size teats. I had no trouble grabing aahold and getting something. These are a nightmare.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice sized teats are a must to get that yummy milk!

I am fortunate enough to have does that have decent teats...now Angel could end up being more difficult, we shall see soon enough!

Crocee, try forming a ring around the top of Tilly's teats with your thumb and forefinger...then press the teat against your palm with your second and third fingers...works very well for me and my girls. Bump up against the udder while "circling" the teat to fill the teat again, practice makes perfect :greengrin:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

I would rather have tenny tiny teats than huge ones! Gosh, those kill my hands, it is so hard to get them started. And if their orfice isnt half way decent, then it is just not worth it for me. I dont know why it's usually woman milking. Bigger hands=stronger= faster and easier milking!! lol


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks liz. I will try that but there's not a whole lotta length there. I will get a picture as soon as I can. Icky white stuff falling from the sky right now and its cold and wet. Not to mention that the camera batteries died. I will get some more tomorrow I promise.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: I have "massive" hands for a woman!

No kidding either...4 1/2 " wide palms and 8 1/2" from tip of pinky to tip of my thumb! Took ALOT of practice milking the "little girls" as my hands really "dwarf" their udders!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lol I had a doe with small teats that were hard to milk and I got rid of her. Just couldn't milk her. 

If large breed goats didn't eat so much I would switch to full size LaManchas in a heart beat.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I know what you mean... this year I had a doe freshen that has tiny teats and tiny orfices and had thick thick colostrum! I finally gave up (although she's a doll) and let the baby suck her. Even the baby got tuckered to begin with! It takes her _forever_ to get mommy sucked.


----------

